# Motherboards!!!



## danny_geo (Oct 8, 2004)

Just a few things

WANNA BUY A NEW MOTHERBOARD
- Intel 925 or 915 chipsets, which is better? I heard 915 can support DDR and DDR2 rams, while 925 doesnt. 
- Heard that the new motherboards support overclocking of the processors. Is it true, and is it possible with both 925 and 915 motherboards?
- Which is the best Pentium 4 processor for these boards that can come within Rs 16,000? Is it P4 3.2Ghz?
- What is a firewire port?


----------



## theraven (Oct 8, 2004)

925 is a better chipset
its for advanced users
no onboard graphics ...no DDR support
overclockin is tough with the new mobos ... but it is supported on both
for under 16k ull get i think a p4 3.2 / 3.4 not sure ... ull have to ask ... its different than normal p4's ..
the one for 915/925 chipset is an LGA 775 chip!
firewire is a port like usb .. to attatch external peripherals like digital video cams ..
its nuthin like usb tho .. it supports very high data transfer rates ..( dun rem how much)
so lets see the ports in order of appearance shall we ?
1) serial (rs-232)
2) parallel ( LPT1)
3) USB 1.1
4) USB 2.0
5) Firewire


----------



## darklord (Oct 9, 2004)

Switching to  LGA775 [aka 915/925 chipset ] isnt a good idea, atleast for now, according to me.


----------



## Delpiero (Oct 21, 2004)

darklord said:
			
		

> Switching to  LGA775 [aka 915/925 chipset ] isnt a good idea, atleast for now, according to me.


You are right. But buying a 865/875 is not a good option either. Just stick to what you have right now and buy the 915 or 925 when the PCI -E becomes popular and freely available.


----------



## Delpiero (Oct 21, 2004)

darklord said:
			
		

> Switching to  LGA775 [aka 915/925 chipset ] isnt a good idea, atleast for now, according to me.


You are right. But buying a 865/875 is not a good option either. Just stick to what you have right now and buy the 915 or 925 when the PCI -E becomes popular and freely available.


----------

